# Wiener Vape on ECIGSSA



## Rooigevaar (2/11/15)

Hi All!

Happy to bring you our juice line from Richards Bay! It has been a very long time coming and we have been working our tails off.

We will be running some promotional competitions here in the coming weeks so keep an eye out!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/11/15)

Great stuff. All the best. Love it that I can check all the flavour profiles on one page.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/11/15)

Congrats and all the best .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LJRanger (2/11/15)

Site looks great. All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/11/15)

Thank you @LJRanger we tried to keep it as simple and smooth as possible, looks great on mobile too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (3/11/15)

Congrats on the juice line.

What is the cost per bottle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trishen (3/11/15)

Congratulations and all the best. Looking forward to giving some of your flavours a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/11/15)

Thank you @Riaz and @Trishen 
Retail price will be around R150 depending on vendors. 
You can also order form www.wienervape.co.za or PM me and I will sort you out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (20/2/16)

@Rooigevaar Does any of your e liquid contain alcohol?


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/2/16)

Rebel said:


> @Rooigevaar Does any of your e liquid contain alcohol?


Belly Rub, Good Boy and Lick contain no alcohol. Roll Over, Fetch, Tail Chase and Dog's Life contain trace amounts of Benzyl Alcohol. None contain Ethyl Alcohol.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rebel (20/2/16)

Thank you, tried out lick and it was awesomeness. Cannot wait for Thursday

Reactions: Like 1


----------

